# Mason Needs a Home



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

He's so cute . . . He looks like Underdog. B)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Pasadena, CA | MASON


----------



## Jdfitzwater (Sep 21, 2011)

Maltese for Adoption.

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Canyon Country, CA | Dolly


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwh I hope he finds the loving hom so soon :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a handsome little boy!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Prayers for a forever family for Christmas!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am happy to see that they are in foster homes and not left in the Animal Controls. Whew. They are both cute and am sure will find good homes soon. Hugs, Edie


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

We had such a positive experience after rescuing our sweet Daisy, I just want to adopt them all!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - I'm in love with Dolly too. :wub::wub: They're both adorable and I hope get adopted soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So many CA. dogs for rescue---so sad.


----------

